# Mini press-ups and squats



## luigi_m_ (Feb 17, 2006)

In kickboxing we do a lot of mini squats and pressups, so in the standard squat position, and drop down as low as it starts to hurt while keeping the back stratight up, and doing little bobbing's up and down about 1-3 inches tops. Would do about 150 of these. Also, press-up positiong, with hands a little wider than normal, and then bobbing about 1-3 inches up and down again for as  many as possible. These are usually done between punching and squat kicks, and was just wondering if they are that good for the leg muscles (mostly quadracepts) and shoulders, as that is where the pain is felt most? Anyone else do them in classes?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 17, 2006)

By press ups to you mean push ups or hand stand presses?

When you perform these squats, you back is perpendicular to the ground?  If so your heals are likely off the ground, correct?  This will push your knees out in front of your toes directing much of the force toward the quadriceps group.  Also, you state that you go down to where it starts to "hurt"?  Is it _pain_ or _discomfort_ due to muscles being stressed?  If it's pain I say stop it.

So, once at this bottom position you move up roughly 3 inches and then go down again and repeat?

Hmmm.  I would say that barring injury, you might find some strength gains, perhaps in the supporting structures around the joints in action.  I would suggest that you also practice full range of motion movements...far more effective in general.

What has been your observation of your bodies response?


----------



## luigi_m_ (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, has become a lot easier as the weeks have passed. Heels are kept on the ground to engage the quadricepts. But i have seen strength gains with them, so I guess they can't be bad...


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 19, 2006)

luigi_m_ said:
			
		

> But i have seen strength gains with them, so I guess they can't be bad...


No, good sir...I'd advise against that line of thinking.  There is always potential for injury (small or large) when doing anything.  You should be alright though.


----------

